# 촉이 살아있는 것



## vientito

Naver and some other other dictionaries keep defining 촉 as a point of a pencil

but the context is telling me that it is more related to the sense within.  It is interesting because I don't seem to find that definition anywhere.

Am i missing something here?


----------



## informedtranslator

vientito said:


> Naver and some other other dictionaries keep defining 촉 as a point of a pencil
> 
> but the context is telling me that it is more related to the sense within.  It is interesting because I don't seem to find that definition anywhere.
> 
> Am i missing something here?




The word 촉 indeed connotes something with sharp edges, including the tip of pencils, or knives for the same matter.

So it is very likely that the 촉 within the phrase in question '촉이 살아있는 것' is used to illustrate the edgy or sharp quality of what is being described there.
And in that regard, what is being described as '촉이 살아있는' can come in many forms and sizes.
It can be a person, object, film, music, commentary, literature, or food.

Hope it helps.


----------



## kenjoluma

http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=37691800
촉 that you want to know about


http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=37691700
촉 that you already know about


----------



## vientito

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Rance

I believe that's wrong explanation.
It's different hanja.
촉 in this case uses same hanja as in 감촉, 촉감.
So it literally means tactile sense.
When used in 촉이 살아있다, 촉 commonly refers to sense in broad term, so your understanding is right.

Edit: Oops I didn't see kenjoluma's post.


----------



## Superhero1

It just refers to one's sixth sense. 촉 in the expression is not related to touching at all. I heard of that expression once in South Korea and sounds vulgar to my ear actually.


----------



## Rance

Superhero's right with the common meaning.
However I was pointing out the literal, but less used, meaning.
The phrase(촉이 좋다, and other variation) was introduced in 타짜, which is a korean manhwa. 
In the manhwa, a gambler could figure out when other guy was cheating usually by touching cards(card temperature, texture, etc, etc).
Hence if a gambler had good tactile sense, he was likely to uncover the scheme and could turn the table in his favor.
Therefore a gambler with incredible tactile sense seemed as if he owned a sixth sense.


----------

